# feeding pics!



## leiurus (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi!
Feeding time!
Dom


----------



## leiurus (Jul 12, 2004)

Again... Enjoy


----------



## fusion121 (Jul 12, 2004)

I've never seen my scorpions take 2 crickets at once, its a shame. Also I'd be careful feeding scorpions wild caught moths (if thats what the last picture was of) some species (though the minority) accumualte pyrrolizidine alkaloids from food plants, these are seriously toxic to many types of organsim, and could well adversly affect your scorpion.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 12, 2004)

thanks for the warning. I didn't know that! I'll be careful next time.
Dom


----------



## fusion121 (Jul 12, 2004)

leiurus said:
			
		

> thanks for the warning. I didn't know that! I'll be careful next time.
> Dom


I'm probably just doom mongering but its good to know these things.


----------



## pandinus (Jul 12, 2004)

is the first pic eating a dragonfly? how did you even CATCH that? they are really fast!


----------



## PIter (Jul 12, 2004)

pandinus said:
			
		

> is the first pic eating a dragonfly? how did you even CATCH that? they are really fast!


I was convinced 5 secs that it was a ting gold septer. :?  But how indeed?


----------



## leiurus (Jul 12, 2004)

I caught it with my hands! ;P  
Dom


----------



## pandinus (Jul 12, 2004)

nice.


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 12, 2004)

what is the first picture of?  is it an emp?


----------



## pandinus (Jul 12, 2004)

correct me if i am wrong, but i am going to say heterometrus spp.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 12, 2004)

Did you clip the wings of the moth and dragonfly when you gave them to the scorp?


----------



## leiurus (Jul 12, 2004)

pandinus, youre right, its a heterometrus longimanus  
Brian, i didn't slip the moths wings...
Dom


----------



## pandinus (Jul 12, 2004)

DANG! I was gonna say longimanus, but i wasnt sure enough!


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 12, 2004)

I love to see a predator eating a predator, nice pics. Pandinus, you have the look of an arachnobaron.


----------



## pandinus (Jul 12, 2004)

thank you, Carpe.
you have the look of a yellow tityus


----------



## Yve (Jul 12, 2004)

I love eating pics....the double fister is a goodie!


----------



## ghost_tomb (Jul 13, 2004)

Nice pics, reminds me of the first day i had my Emperor, Panadora, we were told just to put a couple of crickets in and leave them till they were eaten, well we put them in and she caught one straight off. i checked on her 5 mins later and she had eatten half of one and had the other two in the same pincer

great days.


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow.. good hunting!  My emperor tends to be pretty laid back about hunting.. he'll wait forever for one of the crickets to finally walk past his hide.. and then he ambushes


----------



## orcrist (Oct 16, 2004)

Nice dragonfly! It's a blue darner. I can just picture the scorp stalking it. As soon as they figure out how big the enclosure is, they fly in loops. THat's how they hunt. The thing is, they always land in about the same spot every few loops. Of course, UNTIL they figure out the size of the enclosure they tend to fly into the clear walls... that would be an esay time for the scorp to catch it.


----------



## calestus (Oct 16, 2004)

HaHa.  That first pic is great!  My avatar has the same exact thing...wierd.....a H.Longimanus eating a dragonfly.


----------

